# My own gallery



## raduloid (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey guys!
I like very much to take photos. I have a virtual gallery .You can visit it here : www.radu.dumitrescu.biz ...i hope that u like it. I will wait for advices!:heart::hail:
Thanks very much!


----------



## raduloid (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello!
I have a gallery too... If u have some free time, visit it ! I hope that u like it.
Here is the link : www.radu.dumitrescu.biz

Bye


----------



## boclcown (Oct 3, 2006)

I really like the picture of the water reflection. The foggy picture of the tree is a bit too faded in my opinion.

Great work overall.


----------



## craig (Oct 4, 2006)

Beautiful work! Strong colour and texture.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 4, 2006)

Threads merged.

Welcome to TPF!


----------

